
The US Is Now in the Longest Bull Market in American History - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/the-us-is-now-in-the-longest-bull-market-in-american-history/
======
maxxxxx
Do the people who still want more tax cuts really think this can go on
forever? It's really scary that deficits are going up while the market is
booming. In the 90s at least the deficit went down during the bubble.

~~~
drb91
Depends if we plan on invading somewhere or not to my eye—it’s how our
ridiculous level of defense spending will actually provide returns.

~~~
chrissnell
Extremely unlikely that we would unilaterally invade another country under
President Trump. That Bush-era hawkish interventionist doctrine is pretty much
dead. The diplomacy with North Korea is a good example of the new way. I'm
quite certain that we would be fighting some kind of conflict with them if
people like Paul Wolfowitz and Dick Cheney were in the White House today.

Say what you want about Trump and his policies but the America-focused
policies of his administration aren't going to squander this economy by
starting a new fraudulent and unnecessary war on the other side of the world.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm quite certain that we would be fighting some kind of conflict with them
> if people like Paul Wolfowitz and Dick Cheney were in the White House today.

Did they discover oil since the last time Wolfowitz was in a position if
influence. Because that was expressly cited as the reason Iraq was invaded and
North Korea not then, by Wolfowitz.

GWBush-era foreign policy had the kind of focus on domestic economic interests
that Trump pretends to have, the main difference is that it had some
substantive coherence rather than focus only as a PR veneer over a group of
incompetently managed competing interests seeking personal advantage. That's
not to say the say the execution of Bush foreign policy wasn't grossly
incompetent, but and it's formulation wasn't grossly immoral, to be sure.

Now, Venezuela might be a target of active intervention if the Bush team were
still in charge.

~~~
ethbro
Venezuela has generally been in crisis in the 20th (and start of the 21st
century).

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venezuelan_crisis_(disambigu...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venezuelan_crisis_\(disambiguation\))

If the US hadn't brokered a debt repayment deal by threatening naval force
against Britain, Germany, and Italy's blockade in 1903, there would likely
still be a European-controlled port in Venezuela.

------
jpatokal
Serious Q: if you expect the stock market to crash (but aren't sure enough to
start shorting it) and think housing is also overvalued, what should you
invest in?

~~~
astura
If you're super conservative, there are high interest savings, checking, and
money market accounts, just requires a little homework to find the right one
(and meet requirements if it's a checking account). I'm currently getting
2.26% in a money market account.

~~~
jonny_eh
We wouldn't need to do research if you just told us which money market you
chose to invest in.

~~~
mdorazio
No idea where the parent poster is getting 2.26% but best guess is Customers
Bank [1] that comes with a 25K minimum. However, you can get 1.8% on a normal
savings account at Ally [2].

[1]
[https://www.customersbank.com/ascent/](https://www.customersbank.com/ascent/)

[2] [https://www.ally.com/bank/savings-account-
rates/](https://www.ally.com/bank/savings-account-rates/)

------
novaRom
There is a significant increase in overall productivity in last few years.
Expectations of continuing growth are pushing market higher. Better automation
of many processes, faster unlimited access to any information, connectivity.
The first iphone was released 11 years ago, Android 10 years ago. A lot of
disruptive innovations since then.

~~~
orev
But many of those innovations have the potential to reduce large numbers of
jobs, like taxi and truck drivers. When people aren’t earning money, they
can’t spend money, and it’s the _movement_ of money through the economy that
makes it function. I don’t think productivity gains will offset that loss.

------
jdhn
While my 401(k) is thankful, I'm wondering how much longer this can go on.
Obviously the stock market got a big boost due to the tax cuts which lead to
companies repatriating a bunch of overseas profits, but what happens next year
when there's a lot less money to bring back?

------
apo
_...As the following chart from Statista shows, the current bull market is now
‘older’ than the previous record holder, the 1990’s bull market and Dot-com
Bubble._

The boom is just capitalism's way of setting up the next bust. Too few people
seem to understand this.

The current bull market and tight labor market were amplified by the largest
outpouring of easy money by the world's central banks in history.

All eyes on the yield curve.

------
redleggedfrog
Shhhh! You're going to jinx us!

I am very curious where we are in the curve. I've made a lot of money off
stocks, but I'm getting anxious that nothing _ever_ goes on forever.

